# Loudtubeamps demo:"Lost in the Wood"



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

▶ Loudtubeamps® featuring: Lost in the Wood - YouTube


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Do I hear the ghost of "Shania at Deerhurst" there? ;-)


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

WCGill said:


> Do I hear the ghost of "Shania at Deerhurst" there? ;-)


Me thinks someone has a Shania thang' goin' on?:sSig_busted: When she's in town visiting her sister (who lives down our road), she still comes over here for vocal lessons.:stirpot: 
Thanks for the likes and tube comments,ya'll!


----------

